# 12 y/o training for 1689 confession



## soakland (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi - I am interested in material to teach my 12 y/o daughter the 1689 confession. Do you know of some good resources, maybe with one that includes a workbook?

Thanks
Pastor Scott


----------



## Wannabee (Apr 28, 2009)

I don't know if he'll have what you're looking for, but you might contact Stan Reeves.

Here's his web site. Modern 1689 Confession





.


----------

